# Whip-spider from Brazil



## CesarF (May 21, 2013)

*Hello guys, this is also my first post, so: Hello guys! My name is Cesar and I'm from Brazil \õ/
I got two kinds of Whip-spider in my city, and this is what I'll show you in this post =D
First, my giant beauty (needs ID):*



























*And some little ones, the first is of the same species as above (I think)*


















*These are other kind of whip-spider. They are found under rocks and logs, and are very tiny*

















*Thats It!! Thank you!! =D*

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tarantula155 (May 21, 2013)

I want those tiny ones SO BAD!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 21, 2013)

I love that big one.  Gorgeous!

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## CesarF (May 21, 2013)

A little video of the big one catching a roach!!

[video=youtube;RkUE4IgNn_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkUE4IgNn_Q[/video]

PS: The terrarium is without substrate only for better visualization of the scene

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (May 21, 2013)

Thay are awesome, i wont some, thanks for sharing your spiders amd nice pics.


----------



## The Snark (May 22, 2013)

Whenever I see an animal like that it boggles my mind as my overly fertile imagination tinkers with how it evolved and what experimentation went on down through the eons to arrive at such an amazing creature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michiel (May 22, 2013)

Awesome video!


----------



## Ambly (May 22, 2013)

Yeap, sweeeet ambly.   The orange legs are extreme.


----------



## Michiel (May 22, 2013)

that is the coloration just after molting., note that the spines are also orangy reddish....this stays this way for a while.....indeed awesome!


----------



## CesarF (May 22, 2013)

Their legs remain orange (or dark red) even after the spines turn black again =D
Some more pics to you =D
(I'm not good at identify the genders, can someone help me? =D)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

